# The french frog is back



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi dwt brothers !! First off thanks for the Pm you guys sent me , we had some family issue but things start to be back in track , 

Its been a while but i'm glad to read you all again 
 , eric

Ps : sdr drywall ( steve ) your inbox is full ! 
2 buck , our team screw up 
Icerock you have really cool invention 
Moore , you'r the man 
Brian , your the proof a woman can change a man's life!! 

Tapepro and trim tex run in full throttle 

That was just my 2 cents  talk to you later guys


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I was wondering where you went, welcome back.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome back Eric, I hope that all is well.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome back Eric!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tabernacle


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

No ..Machine ..you'r the man!! Of all the pics on DWT. This is my favorite! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah ha, your habs sucked worse than the Leafs in the playoffs.

I hope your family issues were not that bad I thought you disappeared from DWT, Because you were afraid your Habs were going to face the Leafs in the first round, and it would of been a even worse embarrassment for you.:thumbup:

But the season is over for us, we can be buddies for a while, until the next NHL season starts in October,,,,,,,, then it's back to being sworn enemies :furious:

Go Leafs Go


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome back Eric ! :drink:


----------

